
Can Line Arrays Form Cylindrical Waves? A Line Array Theory Q&A (2005) - brudgers
https://web.archive.org/web/20080925234554/http://www.meyersound.com/support/papers/line_array_theory.htm
======
slededit
Line arrays have revolutionized the quality of large PA systems. Although I do
miss the aesthetics of walls of woofers haphazzardly placed, and folded horn
subwoofers. Line arrays look much more elegant and don't give that same Rock &
Roll appearance.

------
seabrookmx
Neat!

I used to work on this[1] program that allows you to visualize and model SPL
(volume) and Frequency patterns with a given line-array setup. Unfortunately
it doesn't look like they released the Mac or Linux versions despite it being
a portable Qt app, but if you're a Windows user it's pretty fun to play with.

[1]:
[http://eaw.com/portfolio_page/resolution/](http://eaw.com/portfolio_page/resolution/)

~~~
Anechoic
Do you work at EAW now?

~~~
seabrookmx
Nope. I did work for them (LOUD Technolgies Inc. which is the parent company)
back in 2013-ish. I'm still in contact with a few people there though and the
same team still works on the Resolution software IIRC.

LOUD also owns Mackie, Ampeg, and Martin Audio.

------
kposehn
Interesting! There’s been a few advances in line arrays like D.B. Keele Jr’s
CBT arrays (continuous beam width transducers)

[http://www.xlrtechs.com/dbkeele.com/CBT.php](http://www.xlrtechs.com/dbkeele.com/CBT.php)

